# Ultimate Finger Bow?



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi fella's! 

Been a L-O-N-G time since I posted here, but here's my latest project for a custom finger-bow:

I've shot fingers ONLY since age 15.....and I'm 50 now......recurves until 1995......I've either owned (or at least shot) nearly every 44" or longer, round-wheel (energy-wheel and accu-wheel) Hoyt built since 1995......I currently own a 42.5" ata Mathews Apex (with 14" limbs), and a 46.5" ata Barnesdale with Tri-Star wheels......

I've come to the definite conclusion I am a round-wheel guy......not a cam-guy......

However, I LOVE the very long, deflexed Apex riser with the roller cable guard!

I also LOVE the Barnesdale limbs, custom string/cables and those sweet Tri-Star 55% let-off wheels!

So I just now e-mailed Dave Barnesdale to build me a custom, 48" a-t-a bow (my AMO draw-length is 30.5") using his limbs, tri-star wheels and custom string/cables....all installed on the Apex riser!

For me, it might just be the sweetest thing I've ever shot!

I'll keep ya'll posted on how this develops! :darkbeer:


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

That sounds like quite a bow. I shoot an Apex also and really like it. I'll be very curious how your custom turns out.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

sounds sweet! remember to post up some good pics when its all done!


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I want to see this when you get it.

Chris


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Have you ever shot Dave's shoot thru?????


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> Have you ever shot Dave's shoot thru?????


Hi Unclegus,

Nope, never have shot Dave's shoot-thru set-up yet.....my Barnesdale (actually a Barnesdale-converted RedMan), has the sliding cable-guard......

Since I only shoot real, 5" helical feathers, I have always had this nagging worry that when wearing a heavy hunting jacket, either the shoot-thru cables would contact my arm or my fletching would contact the cables if I had a less-than-perfect release..... :sad:

However, with a pair of Dave's doovawhoopie's installed, maybe potential fletch-contact wouldn't be an issue?

I've always really liked the concept of not having any cable-guard torque to worry about (which a shoot-thru set-up would provide). But very few bowhunters seem to shoot that set-up.....mainly just target shooters. 

On the other hand, I believe the roller-guard arrangement on the Apex is far smoother than the standard cable-guard slider.....

I suppose I could ask Dave to simply remove the cable-guard and set this custom-modified Apex up with the shoot-thru.....may have to give that some thought....


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

TexasGuy said:


> Hi fella's!
> 
> Been a L-O-N-G time since I posted here, but here's my latest project for a custom finger-bow:
> 
> ...


Congrats!

For what that thing is gonna cost... it had better shoot great. :darkbeer:

Keep us posted.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

CutTheLoop said:


> Congrats!
> 
> For what that thing is gonna cost... it had better shoot great. :darkbeer:
> 
> Keep us posted.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I shoot four inch helical feathers indoors with no problem, but then I use the Doovawappi's... I think you'll like it...I don't ever see a cable guard on my bow again.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Are you gonna ask him to do the Classic X type recurved limb or his billet limbs? And the lowest letoff module for the Tri-Star wheel that he ever told me he produced were 65% letoff. I would certainly like some 50% wheels if I could con him into making them.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

He has 55 % 65 % and 75%.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I got to talk to him then......


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

fuelracerpat said:


> Are you gonna ask him to do the Classic X type recurved limb or his billet limbs? And the lowest letoff module for the Tri-Star wheel that he ever told me he produced were 65% letoff. I would certainly like some 50% wheels if I could con him into making them.


Yes, I'll get Dave's Classic X type recurved limb.....and UncleGus is right about the (3) let-off options.....55%, 65% and 75%....


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Got a set of 55% mods from Dave on Friday. Will probably put them on one of my shorter bows, the long ATA ClassicX is shooting too well right now for me to change it.:shade:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The 55's have a different feel all together. They make my draw length feel too short.


----------



## rokkilr (Feb 17, 2008)

*finger compound bow*

Been shooting finger compounds since 1972..best one to date is a Hoyt 10 years old and no longer in production..the Hoyt Oasis Carbonite..48" axle to axle,split limb, machined riser...what a dream to shoot...alot like my 69 Plymouth 440 Roadrunner...you don't want to park it..and ya don't want to stop shooting this bow..somethings are just so good...the Hoyt and the Roadrunner are two such things...MD


----------



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

*finger shooting bow's*

Hey guy's need some help. Just had to give up traditional archery due to disc problems of the neck. Want to continue hunting. I think a compound in the 50 to 60 pound range with 50 to 65 let off would not tax my neck to badly. Need suggestion's on a good hunting set up. I don't care about alot of speed. More interested in a stable bow that is going to shoot quiet in the 200fps or above. Any help appreciated. going to put a new post up on this subject. I am a lefty.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Texasguy
What kind of lead time did Dave give you?
When I emailed him last Feb, about doing the same thing, this is the letter that he sent me.

“On Sun, 2/8/09, 
[email protected] 
Hi Keith, 
Sorry, but you would have to go on the waiting list. 
There is about 30 people ahead of you, about 9-10 months wait. Seems I can't keep up. 
If you want to be on the list, respond to this email. I 
will email you back to confirm you are on the list. I'll email you when it is your turn to send your bow for me to work on. 

Thanks, 
Dave”

After 11 months, I’m still on his waiting list.

Keith


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

KStover said:


> Texasguy
> What kind of lead time did Dave give you?
> When I emailed him last Feb, about doing the same thing, this is the letter that he sent me.
> 
> ...


I shipped my Apex to Dave around the middle of January. Dave told me 3-4 months to do the conversion. It has only been a little over 2 months, so hopefully in another month or two, I'll get the completed bow back.

TexasGuy


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Texas Guy , that sounds like a sweet set up , Dave " WILL " build you a great bow , pics when you get her done ??? Please 




rokkilr said:


> Been shooting finger compounds since 1972..best one to date is a Hoyt 10 years old and no longer in production..the Hoyt Oasis Carbonite..48" axle to axle,split limb, machined riser...what a dream to shoot...alot like my 69 Plymouth 440 Roadrunner...you don't want to park it..and ya don't want to stop shooting this bow..somethings are just so good...the Hoyt and the Roadrunner are two such things...MD



rokkilr , I am shootin a 2 yr old Hoyt , and runnin a 70 Chevelle SS 454 ......... maybe we need to have a 2 part tourny , not sure how we handicap things tho ........ even up with the bows , probably have to give you 5 lengths with the cars tho , seeins how yer runnin a Mopar  ...... just to make things even ya know ....


----------

